# OGS - Disney February 2015



## aidenlaney (Sep 26, 2014)

I am new to this forum and just submitted a ongoing search for Disney for the last week of February 2015 - 1 bedroom. We have to vacation or will lose the week.  I believe the trading power I have is 32.  What are my chances?  Is there anything else I should be doing other than waiting for RCI to email me if something becomes available.  
Thank you for your help


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 26, 2014)

Welcome to TUG!  

Requesting only one week, really limits your chances, and it's late to put in the request.  Ideally, you should put in your request a year or more in advance.

Do you have to go on vacation that week, or can you go later, if you don't get the exchange?

If you must go that week, you should consider other options in Orlando - I really like Wyndham Bonnet Creek, myself, and it's also available through RCI.


----------



## jmpellet (Sep 26, 2014)

At this point it would be leftovers that would match and sightings seemingly have been pretty high TPUs and more than 32.  I would consider something else as the previous poster mentioned.  The Hilton and Sheraton properties are nice in addition to Bonnet Creek.


----------



## thebreards (Sep 26, 2014)

I beleive the most recent 1 bedrooms were around 43 TPU so unless you got a last minute throwback I wouldn't hold my breath.  But I think you may be able to get in to Bonnet Creek with a TPU of 32.


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 27, 2014)

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1678138#post1678138

[A gentle request - please only post exchange company sightings, on the Sightings Forum - it is a benefit of TUG membership.]


----------



## bnoble (Sep 29, 2014)

> I really like Wyndham Bonnet Creek, myself, and it's also available through RCI.


In general, Wyndham deposits about 7-8 months prior to use.  February is probably long gone.

The good news is that there are lots and lots of very nice resorts in Orlando, and the last week in February isn't a tough get---it's between President's Week and the start of Spring Break season.


----------

